# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  [SOLVED] y axis on wrong side

## Bill H.

Don't know how I did it, but the Y axis is on the right side of the chart
instead of the left side.

How to I get it to be on the left side of the chart?

Thanks.

--
Bill

----------


## Edcel

If you have an XY-scatter plot it's possible that you've selected the Y-axis to cross at maximum.

Go to the properties of the X-asis, at the tab 'scale' the 5-th value is the crossing of the Y-axis.

Edcel.

----------


## Jerry W. Lewis

Double click on x axis, on Scale tab, change point at which y-axis crosses.

Jerry

Bill H. wrote:

> Don't know how I did it, but the Y axis is on the right side of the chart
> instead of the left side.
>
> How to I get it to be on the left side of the chart?
>
> Thanks.

----------


## John Mansfield

Bill,

-- Just adding to Jerry's post -> another option might be to double click on
x axis and on Scale tab look at the option that says "Categories in reverse
order".  If checked, that can throw your Y-axis on the right side of the
chart.

----
Regards,
John Mansfield
http://www.pdbook.com

"Bill H." wrote:

> Don't know how I did it, but the Y axis is on the right side of the chart
> instead of the left side.
>
> How to I get it to be on the left side of the chart?
>
> Thanks.
>
> --
> Bill
>
>
>

----------

